# tron 2.0



## NKaill (Jul 15, 2008)

I am trying to run this game O just bought but it wont even load. I got it installed but can't run the program. for some reason I dont see an option to run the program thru rosetta. Can you help me or did I waste my money?


----------



## bbloke (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums.

I've noticed that there is a special installer for getting it to work on Tiger (10.4):

http://www.macgamefiles.com/detail.php?item=19782

I don't have the game, so I don't know whether Tron 2.0 does not install *at all* normally or whether it only installs "badly" (and won't work) without using the above update/installer.

If you're running 10.5 and not 10.4, however, the bad news is I saw someone elsewhere say they couldn't get it to run under Leopard (10.5)...

Let me know if this is of any help.


----------

